

HN, I'm out to fix urban loneliness, help me. - cousin_it

Three weeks ago I posted here that I'd be resigning soon and asked for suggestions what to do: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=798206 . You gave me some great advice - thanks! A week ago a hair-on-fire idea occurred to me. By yesterday I set up a teaser site and announced it on my little blog. Today I'm here to share the idea and ask for your advice again.<p>The idea is to fix urban loneliness, picking random people by their self-descriptions and making them party together. The site is http://randomparty.ru . It's in Russian and aimed at Moscow specifically; I'd be actually very glad if other startups stole this idea and used it in other locales. Here's a translation of the homepage text for your convenience:<p>"Life doesn't have enough variety, as my friend Timer says. Well, we'll <i>make</i> you meet new people. Launching in Moscow on December 1st, sign up in advance. &#60;registration form&#62;"<p>It has three signups so far :-) Now the battle will start in earnest: I need to reach the demographic of young, pleasant, urban-lonely people in my city. The next few weeks will probably involve no programming, only talking to folks, writing well-crafted text, printing flyers/stickers and distributing them in well-chosen places. Promotion isn't magic - it works by cause and effect, like everything else in life. Still, I wish there were some kind of shortcuts to make my nights and weekends easier (I haven't left my current job yet). Do any ideas spring to your mind?
======
tfh
You could write a "random party" facebook app.

~~~
cousin_it
No one uses Facebook in my country. But it's a great idea, thanks.

~~~
tfh
You could make the app for other countries. After all, there urban loneliness
in every major city in the world :)

------
secret
I love the idea. Any plans on how to make money from it?

~~~
cousin_it
Not yet. Right now I'm stuck at finding new users.

